# Rams horn snail vrs mystery snail



## clownaroundclown (Nov 4, 2017)

If I had not seen it I would say that it's impossible 
Here is the story we had about 50 pea sized mystery snails and who knows how many rams horns the mystery sails shells kept appearing and we were trying to figure it out, our female mystery snail was about the size of a golf ball if not a little bigger, well I saw that there were about 5 rams horn snails catching a free ride and two days later there was about 20 rams horns eating what was left of our female mystery snail and now they have a taste for the snail and have just about wiped out our whole tank of mystery snails.

So has any one else ever had this problem?

Does anyone know how to get rid of the rams horns ?

I have been feeding them to the convict cichlids as you will see in the pic and I've got twice as many left in the other tank


















As you can see the algae is in full bloom but the convicts eat the snails faster than they can clean the glass lol

All those shells were alive within the last two days the convicts have been having a smorgasbord and love it when I walk into the room they have high hopes of more tasty treats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

i will admit. i did have this problem, with nerites AND my mystery snail. (back in 2015)


----------



## clownaroundclown (Nov 4, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> i will admit. i did have this problem, with nerites AND my mystery snail. (back in 2015)


What did you do to clean up the unwanted problems

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

How to get rid of rams:
Copper.


----------



## clownaroundclown (Nov 4, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> How to get rid of rams:
> Copper.


What does copper do to mystery snails

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Copper kills any invertebrate, take the other snails before you add in the copper.

Also i wouldn't take that advice from me as ive never done it myself, id do some major additional research on how to kill ramshorns when i said copper i was just stating something i KNEW indeed will kill them, with possible side effects i do not in fact know about.


----------



## clownaroundclown (Nov 4, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> Copper kills any invertebrate, take the other snails before you add in the copper.
> 
> Also i wouldn't take that advice from me as ive never done it myself, id do some major additional research on how to kill ramshorns when i said copper i was just stating something i KNEW indeed will kill them, with possible side effects i do not in fact know about.


Lol thank you and I will do my home work before adding cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You can buy a few loaches, which are good fish anyway, and let them use the snails as their primary food. I like Botia Striata loaches best, for their appearance and their lack of extreme shyness.


----------



## goremosthaunted71lg (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello if you are able to get your self some assassin snails. They are small yellow and black snails that will clear up your rams horn problem. These snails are predatory towards all other snails and they will eat them. Assassin snails have a very slow breeding rate so you will not have loads of them running about your tank they do not eat plants.
They worked for me when my aquascape became infested with rams horn snails. Never mix them with other snails a you will guess what happens, they eat them. Hope it works out for you.


clownaroundclown said:


> If I had not seen it I would say that it's impossible
> Here is the story we had about 50 pea sized mystery snails and who knows how many rams horns the mystery sails shells kept appearing and we were trying to figure it out, our female mystery snail was about the size of a golf ball if not a little bigger, well I saw that there were about 5 rams horn snails catching a free ride and two days later there was about 20 rams horns eating what was left of our female mystery snail and now they have a taste for the snail and have just about wiped out our whole tank of mystery snails.
> 
> So has any one else ever had this problem?
> ...


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sbalabani84 (Oct 28, 2018)

Snail overpopulation means that there is too much food available. Maybe you are overfeeding your fish. Cut down on that and the numbers will come back to normal. In the meantime you can manually keep removing them.


----------

